# Remington 1187 shooters special shotgun with knife



## Marshall Alum (Mar 14, 2008)

I purchased an 11-87 Remington 12 ga. shotgun in the 1990s. The gun has avery light colored *curly maple wood*. The gun came in a hard shell plastic case with a cleaning kit and a Remington knife. The knife has shooters special on one side of the blade and Remington on the other. The knife is made in the US with 1990 on the blade. I purchased the gun new and it has never been fired. Can anyone tell me if the gun is worth any more than just the value of a new 11-87?


----------

